# Problem with crack on my s 1 seat tube



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

HI,
Have a problem with the seat post of s1 which i purchased last year have noticed a crack on either side of the seat tube near the back wheel since its a alloy bike i am so upset its the best bike i have and ride it regularly wanted to know if any one has faced such situations before and needed advice for the same.


----------



## hakkicat (Sep 18, 2012)

I would bring it to the dealer so they can contact Cervelo about the issue.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

yeah that is in process ...i wanted to know if any other people faced this sort of issues strange


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Sorry about your situation. 

No problems on mine. I asked my LBS and they have not seen any either.

Let us know how it is handled - if Cervelo follows thru, etc.


----------



## hakkicat (Sep 18, 2012)

Lets hope its just the paint. I remember to have seen this on another S1 with black finish.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

Flickr: RAFIUDEEN.S' Photostream

the crack is for every one to see and give suggstions


----------



## rivren5 (Mar 1, 2009)

RAFIUDEEN said:


> Flickr: RAFIUDEEN.S' Photostream
> 
> the crack is for every one to see and give suggstions




Cervelo should warranty the frame. Had the same issue with a crack in exactly the same place.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

rivren5 said:


> Cervelo should warranty the frame. Had the same issue with a crack in exactly the same place.


so what did they warrenty it with what did they give u in return


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok cervelo has admitted my claim and would be giving me a replacement with a 2012 s2


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Glad to see them honoring their warranty. Congrats on a new 2012. Post some pics when you get her.



RAFIUDEEN said:


> Ok cervelo has admitted my claim and would be giving me a replacement with a 2012 s2


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

ok i am happy and a little upset as i needed a alloy bike since i have a carbon bike already and that being a r5 so now getting a caad10 alloy road bike


----------

